# Gettysburg, PA man killed in tree cutting accident



## dunger (Jun 22, 2004)

Adams County, PA man killed while cutting trees

Coroner says limb rolled onto Richard Keplinger.

A 23-year-old man was killed Thursday evening when a limb from the tree he was cutting rolled over him. 
Richard Allan Keplinger of Gettysburg was cutting a tree on Winding Brook Road in Butler Township around 9 p.m. when the accident occurred, state police at Gettysburg said in a news release. 

Adams County Coroner Pat Felix said the cause of death was asphyxiation due to blunt force trauma of the chest. 

No one was around when Keplinger died, Felix said, and his death has been determined to be accidental. 

Felix said Keplinger was cutting limbs from a tree that was on the ground when the limb rolled onto him. 

The accident was discovered by the property owners, said state police Trooper Nicholas Bloschichak. 

"He was doing a friend a favor," the trooper said, adding recent storms had downed trees on the property. "It was a favor; and, unfortunately, it turned into a tragedy. 

Keplinger, who worked as an annual giving officer in the Advancement Services office at Gettysburg College, was originally from Virginia. 




Let's all be careful!!!


----------



## sedanman (Jun 22, 2004)

Sad. This is why I don't work alone, or in the dark ( 9:00 pm) .


----------

